# New Year's in Breck? What's there to do?



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

So, it looks like I'm going to be inside the Breck city limits New Year's Eve.

What all is there to do?

-kevin


----------



## Breckenridge (Oct 1, 2009)

Party .....


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

LOL ...and what if I'm not drinking that night? :laugh:


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Then still party.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> LOL ...and what if I'm not drinking that night? :laugh:


why would you do that?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Augie09 said:


> why would you do that?


Is that important?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> Is that important?


no, i am just nosey.


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm gonna be in breck on new years any info?


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*NY in Breck*

You could spend your time in thankful prayer to Ullr that you're not in Mississippi.

Actually, I think it sounds awesome. Breck's full of restaurants and clubs...not too shabby. The mountain is there. Snow is there. Have a nice meal and wander around. Things find you. Or, just walk toward the mountain and enjoy the air...seriously. We (snowboarders and some enlightened skiers) are so lucky to live the life we have. Beats the devil out of where I grew up.

Some sites with info are: 
Breckenridge NightLife Apres-Ski Breckenridge Clubs

Breckenridge Nightlife - Bars and Nightclubs in (CO) - AOL Travel

Breckenridge Night Life Breckenridge Colorado

Breckenridge, Colorado - Nightlife Guide - Bars, Restaurants, Clubs, & Entertainment in Breckenridge, CO.

Get there a day or two early and scout out the better ones.

Have fun - can't go wrong!

I never drink much on NY's anyway - amateur night.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

In case anyone cared.... I took a detour to Boulder to have lunch with a friend and didn't make it to the condo in Breck until just past 6. It was dark (got dark around 4:30 cuz of the tall ass mountains everywhere). The other 3 people had already gone to Keystone, so I just chilled in the room. Every one of us were feeling the affects from the altitude in way or another.

I would get short of breath if I had to walk up a hill or something, I also felt really sad for some reason.
The other three had minor altitude sickness from having skied and drank margaritas in the first 24 hrs of being at such high altitude. They felt nauseous and tired with headaches.

We were so beat from the long day that we all fell asleep before midnight instead of going anywhere. Probably better in the long run because we all felt pretty good the next morning and rode/skied from 8:30-4:00 the next few days.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

Sounds like my plans and their implementation.

Drink more water.


----------

